# Seeking some recommendations



## wesso (Aug 31, 2008)

Dear all,

I was browsing the internet and i came across your forum.I don't know how to play music and most of the time I get annoyed by complex classical music but still some music pieces take my breath away and make my mood better and my thinking sharper. I am going to list the pieces that affected me deeply hoping that the more experienced listeners will recommend other pieces that go with my taste , whcih can help me to develop my taste in classical music.

The pieces that I like a lot:
-Barber : adagio
- Satie: Gymnopedie No1
-John Williams: Schindler's List - Theme

other pieces that I like to listen to from time to time:
-Bach:Toccata And Fugue in D Minor (Orchestral) not the organ, 
-Bach:Cello Suite No.1, 1. Prelude
-Bach:air on the g string
- Faure: pie jesu (faure requiem) st philips boy's choir.
-gorecki - symphony no 3
-benedetto marcello - concerto per oboe re minor - adagio.
-Bach-Prelude_and_Fugue_in_d_Fiddle_BWV539
-Tchaikovsky - swan lake, swan theme
-vivaldi - violin concerto in a minor (allegro)
-vivaldi - winter
-Bizet :Entr'acte To Act III (Carmen)
-Tchaikovsky - swan lake, swan theme
-Albinoni:adagio

I am thrilled about the idea that some of you will recommend pieces that i can grow found of.
best 
w


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

You're going to absolutely love Ralph Vaughn William's "Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis."


----------



## zigzag (Aug 29, 2008)

_Here are a few (sometimes eccentric!) YouTube clips ..._

*Faure* -  Pavane
*Satie* - Gnossienne No. 5
*Debussy* - Prélude à l'après-midi d'un faune
*Mompou* - Jeunes filles au jardin
*Ravel* - Pavane pour une infante defunte
*Delius* - Brigg Fair

You might try some other *Bach* - here's one of the Two-Part Inventions
Re Albinoni & Vivaldi: try the keyboard sonatas of *Domenico Scarlatti* - E major (K. 380; L. 23)
Re Gorecki: try *Arvo Pärt* - Spiegel im Spiegel and another, slower version.
*Tchaikovsky* - try : Romeo & Juliet

_... and some "odds and ends" (!!):_

*Saint-Saëns* - The Swan
*Puccini* - Crisantemi
*Leo Brouwer* - Cancion de Cuna (caught in rehearsal!)
*Aaron Copland* - Four Piano Blues
*Chopin* - Nocturne Op 9 No 2 ... you can even follow the dots!
*Mozart* - slow movement of the Clarinet Concerto


----------



## concertodave (Sep 1, 2008)

Hi
If you like Barber's adagio try his violin concerto the first 2 movements the less said about the 3rd movement the better


----------

